# Do You Sleep Well?



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

I have insomnia. And I worry about going to sleep because I know I won't be able to.

I have vivid dreams and I toss and turn every night. 

During winter I fall into a bad sleeping habit in which I would be watching tv in bed, fall asleep, wake up about 2 hours later to brush my teeth then try to go back to sleep. But I get decent sleep that way rather than getting ready for bed.

I'm trying to get into a sleeping routine by brushing my teeth first, read for about half an hour and try to fall asleep. It's only been about a week so it will take my system a while to get used to the routine.

Are you just out like a light when you sleep?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never have really. When I was young I had chronic insomnia because my brain just wouldn't stop. Laying down to go to bed and waiting for sleep was actually kind of painful. Well, I don't know if painful is exactly the right word. It was just laying there with my eyes closed trying to make sleep happen. Which it wouldn't. If I had to be at work at 5 AM, I would sometimes lay down at 10 PM and close my eyes and would just lay there with my mind just constantly thinking. Not racing thoughts or anything like that. Just normal thinking.

Sometimes I'd stay up for 24 hours and I would feel tired until I laid down and then was wide awake. It wasn't terrible when I was really young but got worse as I went through my teens and 20s. By the time I got a job it was so bad that sometimes I'd go to work, go home and stay up all night and go to work again because even though I laid down and tried to sleep it wouldn't happen. 

Sometimes I'd lay there all night wide awake and finally fall asleep 20 minutes before the clock went off. And damn did it suck to force myself to get up. 

Now I fall asleep rapidly but do not sleep well. Sometimes wake up with palpitations and just feeling horrible. I generally do not sleep very deep. I toss and turn and my covers bunch up and make me even more uncomfortable. My feet get too uncovered and my blanket is too high on my legs and eventually makes me have to get up and straighten everything out. Then the cycle repeats. Very irritating. I also tend to shuffle my pillows around because don't like how the pillow feels against my skin when it gets too warm. I like the cool feeling of a freshly turned pillow so I keep flipping them. Which wakes me up slightly.

I also tend to twist my body into odd positions that kinda hurt when I wake up and find I've been laying in an uncomfortable position for so long that my body aches. I tend to kinda wanna sleep partially on my stomach but also kinda on my side but I like to have one leg in an odd position to support that. And that hurts after awhile. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I need to really tire myself out either through long work hours or exercise to go to sleep fast & sleep well, I'm naturally a night owl so if unemployed I gradually fall into a routine of going to bed later & later & end up sleeping half the day.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No. In no way is my sleep good.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I usually sleep okay, although someone told me I was yelling in my sleep not that long ago. My wife never used to comment on that although she really goes out like a light.

I pretty much always wake up long before it's light though - sometimes in a panic like this morning. Then I spend the next couple of hours having cups of tea and trying to calm down, then I go back to bed for a while.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope I don't sleep very well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not often, tend to wake every few hours, tends to be worse without herb too


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No, I stopped sleeping well about 30 years ago. My dad's the same way. I average about 5 hours a night. Sometimes I only get 2-3 hours, but other times I might get 6-7. I get a full 8 hours maybe a couple times a year. I don't remember the last time I slept longer than that. If I have to be up for any reason the next day, I sometimes won't get any sleep at all. Which was pretty brutal when I was working 10-hour shifts.

I usually wake up multiple times, usually because I've had a bad dream. I have nightmares most nights, sometimes more than one a night, and wake up at just about any sound. The rain kept me awake last night. Some animal was dragging a blue box around. Headlights were flashing through my windows.

My mind is constantly racing and nothing really calms it down. I meditate but it doesn't really help much. It doesn't matter how tired I am. I can be dead on my feet, barely able to hold my head up, and I still won't get to sleep for like 2 hours. It's almost impossible to get comfortable. I often give up and just get back up and do something else.

I probably spend as much time in bed as most people, I just spend less of it sleeping.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Usually I sleep okey but not tonight :yawn 

Tonight I got 30 min sleep, If I even got that...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

truant said:


> No, I stopped sleeping well about 30 years ago. My dad's the same way. I average about 5 hours a night. Sometimes I only get 2-3 hours, but other times I might get 6-7. I get a full 8 hours maybe a couple times a year. I don't remember the last time I slept longer than that. If I have to be up for any reason the next day, I sometimes won't get any sleep at all. Which was pretty brutal when I was working 10-hour shifts.
> 
> I usually wake up multiple times, usually because I've had a bad dream. I have nightmares most nights, sometimes more than one a night, and wake up at just about any sound. The rain kept me awake last night. Some animal was dragging a blue box around. Headlights were flashing through my windows.
> 
> ...


 When I had insomnia like that sometimes I would just give up and get back up and watch TV, since I knew it wasn't gonna happen anyway. But I also knew I was gonna regret it working fast food all day long after no sleep.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> When I had insomnia like that sometimes I would just give up and get back up and watch TV, since I knew it wasn't gonna happen anyway. But I also knew I was gonna regret it working fast food all day long after no sleep.


I do often give up. But I often have bad headaches, so often I can't even watch TV or read or anything. I just lie in bed with the covers over my head. That's how I spent the night before last.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

truant said:


> I do often give up. But I often have bad headaches, so often I can't even watch TV or read or anything. I just lie in bed with the covers over my head. That's how I spent the night before last.


 I usually don't get the headaches until after I've slept. So when I had insomnia I would usually just stay up until I started feeling tired and lay down and hope I'd fall asleep that time. Usually this would only happen after the 24 hour mark (sometimes very over it). So when I did "fall asleep" it tended to be more of complete exhaustion than natural falling asleep as is supposed to happen.

So then, my body was so run down I'd sleep for at least 12 hours (often more like 16) and I'd wake up with a mild headache that gradually intensified until it was so bad I couldn't think about anything else but the pain. Sometimes that would last many hours or all day but when it finally did ease up, I would feel like I should sleep because spending an entire day with a splitting headache is no fun and just makes you want to rest.

And then the cycle would repeat. I usually get bad headaches if I sleep too long or too deep (or both). Seems like 6-8 hours is the most I wanna sleep before I get a headache. But they also sometimes develop spontaneously when I've been awake for awhile too.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't sleep well when I need to. But I sleep extraordinarily well the moment I need to wake up.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Do???*

Do not?

what 'do' mean???

is = ??

my name ain't "YOU"

why ask question? who bee doodey??

a thread with 4 single-syllable words with NULL meaning. slug level

it.it, it, uh. oh. do. ahh

only ~ 4800,000,000,000 alternatives:

Sleep Well?

Don't sleep Well?

where's the Well?

Sleep?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I usually don't get the headaches until after I've slept. So when I had insomnia I would usually just stay up until I started feeling tired and lay down and hope I'd fall asleep that time. Usually this would only happen after the 24 hour mark (sometimes very over it). So when I did "fall asleep" it tended to be more of complete exhaustion than natural falling asleep as is supposed to happen.
> 
> So then, my body was so run down I'd sleep for at least 12 hours (often more like 16) and I'd wake up with a mild headache that gradually intensified until it was so bad I couldn't think about anything else but the pain. Sometimes that would last many hours or all day but when it finally did ease up, I would feel like I should sleep because spending an entire day with a splitting headache is no fun and just makes you want to rest.
> 
> And then the cycle would repeat. I usually get bad headaches if I sleep too long or too deep (or both). Seems like 6-8 hours is the most I wanna sleep before I get a headache. But they also sometimes develop spontaneously when I've been awake for awhile too.


I don't tend to be up for 24 hours, but I'm always exhausted. 5 hours of consecutive sleep is a really good, long sleep for me. I usually sleep in chunks of about 90 minutes to 3 hours. Sleeping doesn't give me headaches, but my migraines sometimes start when I'm asleep. They make my dreams really vivid and strange.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*everything gets obsolete instantly*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47610938

nothing lasts

friends

opportunities

jobs

--->>please, please add to the list!<<<<<---

what can be trusted? anything which ain't a human


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Anybody out there with a sleep disorder involving muscle tension/spasms that render you exhausted/sick the following day? Not PLMD exactly. Pretty sure it's trauma related. Stuff's been going on since '96 and it's getting worse. Some periods I'm KO (not sleepy per se) several days in a row and sometimes the nights are much better. Can't recall having woken rested ever though. Never met anybody with this specific condition and my psychiatrist is also in the dark. I'm up for my second sleep study in December.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

My sleep is bad most of the time. Once in a while I'll get what seems to be a decent nights sleep. I have problems falling asleep and then wake up at least twice during the night to look at the clock.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Haven't slept for five days now.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Never have.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I really don't sleep well. I usually sleep less hours at night but end up napping.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

God no. If its not anxiety keeping me up all night or 2 hours sleep at best, its nightmares waking me up multiple times a night every single night. And I was diagnosed with severe sleep apnea on top of that, and sleep machines are expensive. Though I think its gotten a bit better for me recently, the apnea.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

No. Someone doesn't want me to concentrate at all, because they see me using my mind. Instead they pick on my sleep to reduce my awareness intentionally. Not only that, I receive a social barrier and language barrier from people in general. Where the people aren't interactive towards me in an important situation. And the people have a tendency of telling me that my words are unclear or repetitive to isolate me from speaking.

The Multi-Agent Quantum AI Computers broke my sleep. I'm not able to maintain any proper sleep.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I go to sleep pretty quickly once I get to bed. Although I used to wake up about once each night and have to go to the bathroom, but I haven't done that in a long time.

My issue is mainly that I need to get a better sleep schedule - I tend to stay up reading or online until about 11-11:45 during the week. On Friday nights I've stayed up as late as 2-3AM, and that really messes me up. I prefer to wake up early on the weekends - like 6:00 or so and then realize I can stay in bed for a while. But when I stay up late I won't wake up until around 8:00 and I don't like that since then it feels late and I'll waste the day if I stay in bed any longer than that.


----------



## Serine (Nov 13, 2019)

I usually sleep well, but sometimes I wake up too early and can't get back to sleep. Occasionally I get sleep paralysis nightmares, but that is pretty rare compared to when I was younger.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Sometimes I sleep like a baby. Other times I wake up at regular intervals throughout the night. I'm also on generic effexor so I also have nights where I experience epic "WTF?" dreams! It doesn't happen as often as it used to but I've also had nights where I'd experience sleep paralysis which is a whole seperate can of worms while at the same time it's something I've come to accept and becomes an epic trip!


Suffice to say I mostly sleep and can function on little sleep but not as well as I can when I get a full 8 hours!


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

I haven't slept well since i was 18. It's a neverending nightmare.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes, I fall asleep easily and zonk out for 9 hours before naturally waking up.


----------



## Evelin_ (May 27, 2020)

I always stay up late because of my anxiety, but now with the lockdown i sleep around 4 or 5 am and I wake up at 13.00. It feels bad because i'm missing half of the day. I stay up late because i keep thinking about stuff and how bad my life is, and I'm trying to make myself feel better before i get to sleep.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

I used to sleep real good. When I'm stressed I can't sleep very well.


Mostly it's just the ole grindstone of waking up at 3-4 in the morning, exercising, doing my entire day, all so the fatigue of the day is so overpowering that no amount of stress could possibly keep me awake past 10.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

not even close; i sleep terribly. but it's largely my fault (i practice awful sleep hygiene)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Not really.... I can fall asleep but usually wake up in the middle of the night and find it hard to fall back asleep... stupid brain doesn't stop thinking


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No. It's almost always bad.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Sometimes I do when I'm lucky. But I think my sleep problems are my own fault. Unlike most people, I HATE sleeping. It feels like I'm missing out on stuff wasting all that time being unconscious. Not that I would be doing anything productive if I didn't sleep, just watch more youtube probably. I have to force myself to sleep with medicine sometimes.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Haven't for years. Now I've got a cat that bangs on the door wanting to be let in at night so sleep is further eroded.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Got about 4 hours last night. That is probably my average. 


What I hate about it is that the harder you try to fall asleep, the harder it is to actually fall asleep. It's the one thing where the more effort you give it, the more likely you are to fail at it. It has to just come naturally.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have issues with insomnia, but I'm not happy with my sleep patterns. In the last few years, I've been finding that rarely do I get ready for bed and go to bed. Usually I just slouch where I'm sitting with the idea that I'll just rest for a few minutes while watching whatever or after I get tired reading. I stay up very late too, like 2:00 or 3:00 on average. Then I'll wake up about 6:30 and lay down again before I have to get up, and sometimes go back to sleep. Sometimes I won't sleep in those cases, in which case lying down for however long is wasted time. That happened to me yesterday.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Haven't been officially diagnosed with insomnia or hypersomnia, but it does seem the quality of my sleep isn't that great most of the time, even if I get my seven hours. Sometimes naps seem more refreshing than the actual sleep. :stu


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

No. It typically takes me at least an hour to fall asleep -- even longer if I attempt to go to bed any time before 1-2 AM, which makes getting up early a real pain. 

Mostly my problem is anxiety dreams though. I get them almost every night. I think I go through several cycles of them each night -- fall asleep, gradually become more and more distressed until I wake, then fall asleep and do it over again. I almost always wake up feeling exhausted, like I've been emotionally "running around" in my dreams all night long.

Sometimes the anxiety dreams either transform into or cause actual nightmares, and those are the worst, because then I don't want to sleep for several days afterward.

I don't know how I can be expected to function at all when my sleep is always so disturbed. Like I always say, people who don't dream have no idea how lucky they are.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> I don't sleep well when I need to. But I sleep extraordinarily well the moment I need to wake up.


Pretty much this, but when I fall asleep I do sleep well, though. Sleep has become my refuge.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I usually fall asleep pretty quickly after I lay down depending on how long of a post-work nap I had taken. Problem is I have problems getting to bed at a reasonable hour. Back when I was working remotely, I LOVED the 7/8 PM to 3 AM sleep schedule I was on. I'd get up, go into work at about 4 and get a ridiculous amount of work done before anybody else at my work was probably even awake and then just worked at home waiting for _new_ stuff to happen. I SHOULD revisit that, but I probably won't.

Also it is beneficial waking up early in the morning, taking my time getting ready for work, having time to mentally prepare my brain vs. waking up late, checking my email and seeing people needing my help right away, then racing to the shower, race through getting ready and then hyperventilating about people waiting for my assistance so they can start their workday.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

LostWords said:


> I've taken to sleep during the day, not very healthy, but I just prefer the quiet, darkness and lower temperature of the nights, it helps my mood tremendously. Surprisingly I seem to be able to sleep 7-8 hours and feel mostly well rested.


Yeah, I prefer the nights as well. Mentally I feel better at night (feeling of solitude), physically feel better during the day (more energetic). 'Tis the typical tale of a introvert I imagine.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> Pretty much this, but when I fall asleep I do sleep well, though. Sleep has become my refuge.


At least the longer you don't fall asleep, the longer your refuge.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

When I sleep, I sleep well usually - but I spend a large part of the night awake. It really drives me nuts - and it's been like this for years. I have a radio beside my bed so I can listen to the BBC for the time I'm awake, but even that gets boring because I often start hearing the same stories they've run before.


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

*Ganja is my friend at night*

.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

No not really. I wake up a lot to pee during the night. I have trouble falling asleep and use up to 6 different sedating drugs to sleep(usually 3). Basically a fistful of drugs each night to sleep lol. I think I wake up feeling well rested maybe 5 times a year or less.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

sleep is the cousin of death


Yes I do, mainly thanks to daily meditation practice, and sometimes, as I did as a kid, pretending im in an indestructable rocket ship killing aliens.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

So so. Sometimes i sleep like a baby and sometimes i toss and turn all night with restless legs. Lately there has been a lot of heatwaves of about 33c+ and i live in a small room with no ac so you can imagine how hot it gets. Good thing i have three fans running non stop. It helps a bit, and they also drown out the loud noise from neighbors and cars at night.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I fall asleep almost immediately. Between working long hours and gym I'm usually beat when I get to bed. I do wake up a lot sometimes and have trouble falling back to sleep. According to my Fitbit if it's to be believed I'm pretty average on my sleep scores, 70's and 80's mostly.

I started working nights a few months ago and it took a little getting used to. Rather than getting up at 5-6am and going to bed at 9-10pm I'm getting up at 2-4pm and going to bed at 5-8am. I've taken to it pretty well for the most part and sleep as well as I did sleeping at night. I just have to really keep to my schedule. I had to get up earlier on a Saturday a few weeks ago and every day for about the next week I'd wake up early and couldn't go back to sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elle_rose123 (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello I also struggle to sleep or get to sleep / stay asleep. It’s awful knowing the next day u have to get up for school college or work. I have anxiety issues and I’m constantly up all night shaking and not getting to sleep until 4am. It’s horrible.


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

*.*

Like 5 hours a night


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Normally, I fall asleep easily and sleep soundly throughout the night. The problem is with the dreams. They alternate between nightmares, frustrating dreams and worrying dreams. Sometimes I get some relief, usually in the form of 'thriller' dreams. They differ from all the others because I seize control and successfully fight back at whatever is scaring/frustrating/worrying me. Tried to fix this with medication a few times, bad idea.


----------



## oodledoodles (Aug 15, 2020)

atm no/really poorly i feel most guilty that i seem to keep my partner up with me.


----------



## Wayne543 (Sep 18, 2020)

Sleep depends upon your whole day routine. If you are sedentary for whole day, then sleeping will not be easy for you. To have a good sleep you should plan your day, and do a lot more exercise and eat healthy diet. Your sleep will be improved much.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have some mild insomnia. Also some sleep apnea.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yea. Sometimes I take 15-20min catnaps during my work breaks and it makes me feel very refreshed.


----------



## Shrinking_Violet (Jan 24, 2021)

I sleep better now that I have to get up so early for my side gig job. I'm so exhausted by the end of the day that I can go right to sleep and usually stay asleep for the whole night. Before that, I would wake up multiple times during the night.


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

Absolutely not. Lately I've been falling asleep at 3-4am, I just can't shut off.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Not anymore. I never feel like I slept good anymore no matter how long I sleep or how short.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Restless legs plus mild sleep apnoea. 4-6 hours a night maybe.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

My sleep has been broken since age 16 years old. I have digestion problems, swollen face, watery reddish eyes, and headaches from a broken sleep.


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

i think so - i am sleeping well. I sleep for an average of 6 hours a day. If I have a lot of tasks and a lot of deadlines to beat, I am having 4hrs of sleep. Even I have a lot of things to do, I see to it that I will sleep even for a couple of hours. Our body needs it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Surprisingly, I use to be able to sleep decent more usual than not, aside from a few sleep deprived nights per month here and there. But since the past year, I have been sleeping horribly due stress, constant anticipation of new stress and dread the next day which made me not want to go to sleep instinctively, and recently constantly being woken up very early without warning due to a new responsibility I have been beheld with. I use to sleep anywhere 7-9 hours per day. Now I'm lucky at 6. Realistically, it's 5 now probably.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I've been doing a lot better lately. I used to average 4 hours of sleep a night now it's just over 6. Still not as much as I need but way better than before. I think I'm maxed out at 6 hours unfortunately. My body just won't sleep for any longer than that. If I go to bed earlier I just lay there awake so there's no point. I wish I could get up later in the morning, I usually don't wake up until my alarm goes off. Stupid 9-5.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

No, and the fact that I drink an absurd amount of caffeine definitely doesn't help.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not really but I have bad habits that play a part in that


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Not with all the noise and stressors that surround me. I used to think that I was just an insomniac, but no, one occasions where I have somewhere nice and quiet to sleep, I actually sleep well. I just haven't had a lot of access to that kind of situation in my life.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

My sleep patterns fluctuate. Some days I'll sleep really well, others are restless and I wake up repeatedly throughout the night and usually once a week I won't sleep at all.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

I sleep between 12:30 PM to 3 PM. Wake up between 8 AM to 11:30 AM.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

I sleep ok at the moment.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I've never slept well but I've been doing bettter since I started exercising, meditating, and using a CPAP.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I sleep well, at random times, thanks to not having any reason to get up before I want to. It does take me forever to fall asleep, but if I get tired of waiting I just get up and that's fine since I have no schedule.

Now that social commitments are about to start up again, I'm likely going to be getting much worse sleep frequently.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I've been sleeping a lot better lately since I last posted. I contribute it to meditation and less mental chatter.


----------



## ash_fitness365 (Apr 11, 2021)

Sleep is a vital, often neglected, component of every person's overall health and well-being. Sleep is important because it enables the body to repair and be fit and ready for another day. Getting adequate rest may also help prevent excess weight gain, heart disease, and increased illness duration. That's why try to sleep wee if you're unable to do so then read health-related books such as Beyond body. It'll help HUGELY.


----------

